# Открытый раздел > До рождения >  Отрицательный резус фактор

## ПрЫнцесска

Почитала записи Ласточки и решила создать эту темку. Может просветит меня кто-нибудь из опытных мам. Ситуация такая, у меня резус "-", у мужа "+". Была замершая беременность 5 лет назад. В 2008 родила, у дочки "+", при этом во время беременности антител обнаружено не было и желтушки у ребенка тоже не было. Вот теперь появился страх за следующую беременность (надеюсь, что она когда-нибудь будет). Если ребенок снова будет положительный, то обязатено появится резус-конфликт? Каковы тогда шансы родить здорового ребеночка да и вообще просто родить?

----------


## kosharrr

Я тож -, муж +, доча +: желтухи не было и все гуд. А глобулин после родов кололи? Я еще с операционного стало его требовала. По идее если прошло время, тогда конфликта не было, для проверки можно сейчас на титр сдать и не парится. А вообще все будет хорошо, и конфликт не обязателен, и вероятность следующего - тож есть. Раньше рекомендовали сделать между беременностями перерыв побольше, а теперь если до беременности титр есть, вроде америкосовский глобулин можно кольнуть... Главное не гадать, а сейчас сдать на титр(делов-то)

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Нет, мне глобулин не кололи. Большой перерыв делать не охота.

----------


## kosharrr

Тогда сдать на титр и дальше думать что делать...Я думаю все будет замечательно, а насчет перерыва, чтоб хотя бы год разницы, а не тут же. Да и вообще сейчас медицина двинулась далеко вперед, они ис конфликтом справляются. ЗБ не всегда от -, это просто причину придумать не могут врачи, а выкидыши  и ЗБ это природа снимает с нас ответсвенность за принятие тяжелых решений, т.е. неспроста все случается....

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Ну спасибо, вроде немного успокоилась, просто с детства запугивали меня этим резус-фактором

----------

